# thoughts on new bow



## 3rdCoastKiller (Jan 26, 2011)

looking at getting a new bow, looking at the PSE madness. if anyone has shot this bow please give a review,or give some thoughts on anyother ones:biggrin:


----------



## muddyfuzzy (Jan 2, 2011)

i picked up another bow this year and decided on a strother sx-rush. having shot all the "big three" bows and a couple of other models the strother really blew me away. great balance, nice feel, awesome draw cycle, great back wall and dead in the hand upon release. i would highly recommend shooting a wrath if you like short ata bows or the rush if you like a little more ata and increased speed. i would also look into the elites as well. mathews, pse and bowtech need to watch it because they are losing ground fast to some of the newer companies out there.


----------



## muddfish (Aug 24, 2012)

Best thing to do is go to an archery shop and try out a few bows all new bows are top notch and its what u pefer. I started out with PSE untill i meet Mr Pete himself, I sold it, shot Darton for a lot of years. and now love my Matthews


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoot all the bows you can and choose the one that feels best to you. Ultimately, it's a very individual preference thing. Personally, I only shoot Mathews. I've been shooting them since 1999 and I've never preferred any other brand that I've shot. At this point I just stick with Mathews. I like the smooth and quiet qualities that Matthews always brings to the table along with good speed. Speed is over-rated (IMO) and as long as I'm getting GOOD speed, I want smooth and quiet.

My experience, PSE is noisier than Matthews or Bowtech and just not as well-rounded as those two brands' bows. Plenty will disagree but that's my personal/professional opinion. They'll ALL kill deer, though, as long as you shoot them right!


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

My last three bows were Mathews and my current bow is a Diamond Outlaw, for the money I don't believe you will find a better shooting rig.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

muddfish said:


> Best thing to do is go to an archery shop and try out a few bows all new bows are top notch and its what u pefer. I started out with PSE untill i meet Mr Pete himself, I sold it, shot Darton for a lot of years. and now love my Matthews


What did "Mr. Pete" say/do?? That turned you off.


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

I have had a few bow over time and couple were Mathews , which are really good bows. About 2 seasons ago I bought the PSE Bowmadness XS and I have enjoyed shooting it. Also very nice looking.

I really liked the short 28" axel to axel as I hunt in ladder stands and tight brush. This made it a good choice. I also liked the smooth draw cycle and ease of shooting. It is also pretty quick.

The PSE was a little louder than my Mathews, that is one aspect I did not care for as I hear the string slap on the suppressor at the end of the shot. Not a game changer.

The Bowmadness is a good bow for the cost. Read any reviews you can find online.

The market is filled with quality bows and gear these days. The competition is so strong that manufactures really have to produce a good product to stay viable. The high end bows are very nice and the lower end bows are still very capable. Buy what you want for your needs and in your range.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Have you given any thought about a used bow? Only reason I ask is that there are some great deals on ebay for all brands, many of them from pro shops so you can have some confidence in what you're buying. I have only shot Mathews so I am partial. I've shot the Mathews LX and DXT (my current bow) and both are just beyond impressive. I bought both of them on ebay for way less than a new one and have killed plenty of critters with them both. If you find a model you like, just something to consider. Good luck in your search.


----------

